# Story???



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Do yal mind if i put a story up that doesn't have anything to do with horses. i plan to have a part in my story with horses but it's not the main point.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Uck whats the point of that post if i didn't even put any of the story up. I'll put some up and yal decide if you wan to hear any more.

“Come on.” I said pulling Lassie by the hand. “I Can’t… Go Any… Farther.” She said gasping the words out. “You have to. I’m not leaving you behind.” I said. “Please, Lucky …just go without me.” She said. “Nope.” I said pulling her wrist harder. They ran up a steep incline and came upon a rock. “Sit and be quiet. Let me see if I can hear anything.” I listen to the woods behind use but Lassie was gasping for air I could hardly hear them until they were almost upon use. “Run.” I yelled going to my left. I could hear Lassie behind me but I looked just in case. Not wanting to slow down or look behind me so I wouldn’t hit a tree, I grabbed a small tree and ran around it taking off in the same direction I came but out of harm’s way. Who I seen behind me wasn’t my sister Lassie. In fact I couldn’t even see Lassie. “Lassie! Lassie where are you!” I yelled. “She’s coming your way Jason.” The man behind me said. I cut back to the right and moved out into an open field. I could run fast. Track and flag football paid off on that. I glance back to see three of them chasing me. There was a good distance between us so I wasn’t worried about getting caught. Something caught my eye and I glanced to my left. It was Lassie. She has a women and man on her tail but the running runs in our family. She had a very good distance on them. I whistled. She looked my way and I pointed forward. We started making our way into each other. We meet up 3/4 the way of the field. “There… gaining on us.” Said Lassie. We got to the end of the field and shot thru the woods. About 100 feet into the woods. I and Lassie stopped. It was a dead end with a 150 ft. drop of into a rushing river. “Oh, ****.” I said. Looking back we could see the men coming. “Lucky what are we going to do?” “Let me think.” Well we had to options. 1. Jump and hopefully make it out alive or 2. Get caught by them. “Lucky hurry there coming!” Lassie squeaked. I looked back to see them about 20 yards away. “Why can’t you just leave us alone?” I asked. “We’ll there’s a reward out for yal. Too much money to pass up.” One of them said. “How much?” I asked. “I’ll double it if you let us go.” “HAHA! Really. Do I look that dumb? You’ll run away and we’ll never get any money.” He said. “That’s not true. You can trust me.” I said. “Not on your life.” He said back. “How much is my dad offering you?” “Your dad offering. No, No you got it all wrong. Ransom, honey. That’s where the moneys coming from.” He said. “Ransom…… You mean you’re trying to kidnap us so you can get ransom money from our dad? Very clever. How much are you asking? We aren’t worth that much if our dad hasn’t already got the police looking for us.” I said. The man looked at another man. “What do you think, Sam?” The man asked. “Well Titus…… If there dad did care about them… wouldn’t he have a reward out for them already? He doesn’t. Wouldn’t he have filed a missing persons report? He hasn’t. These things come up on the T.V. and they haven’t.” Said Sam. “Carl, Charlie, Charity, Jason get them and bring them on.” He said. They advanced our way. I grabbed Lassie. “Let’s go.” I said. “What where are we going?” “It was nice to meet you, but the river looks mighty promising.” I said. “Oh no! No Lucky I can’t jump!” Said Lassie. “You’re not jumping I’m pulling you with me.” “Do I have a choice. I’d rather get caught.” “No choice.” I said squeezing her hand and jumping. “Ooooohhhhhh dddaammmnnn.” Lassie said as we fell into the water. Our hands broke apart as we were falling. I popped out of the water gasping for air. My lungs felt like they just busted. The current brought me under water but I fought my way back up. It didn’t do any good cause I went back down again. Swimming was my weakness. I only knew enough to survive in calm water. This was terrifying but I knew I had to be strong and fight. I’d rather go down fighting then die just give up. I was under water for too long. I was running out of breath but then a hand came out of nowhere and picked me up. I was a little dizzy. “Oh, Lucky. Lucky are you all right?” It was Lassie. “I’m fine. How about you?” I asked her. “Good, remember I can swim to save my life. You suck at swimming.” I laughed a little and let out a sigh. Opening my eyes.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

it's pretty good, keeps your attention but a little hard to read since it's all clumped together.


----------

